

Ask HN: Psychology Books - floppydisk

One area I've found myself deficient recently is in my understanding of people, what makes us tick, and why we do the things we do. I ran a search and didn't find anything related, so I was wondering if HN had any suggestions for good books about Psychology?
======
nana_gb
Influence: The Psychology of Persuasion by Cialdini is one of my favorites

Also Predictably Irrational by Dan Ariely he's got a great blog too
<http://danariely.com/> make sure to check out the videos section

~~~
MaysonL
Ditto to both of those.

Also: The User Illusion: Cutting Consciousness Down to Size, by Tor
Nørretranders.

------
gala8y
I would recommend these (i ordered them for you):

1\. seymour, o'connor, introduction to nlp (metamodel, submodalities, read
almost to the end)

2\. frank farelly, provocative therapy

3\. robert dilts et al., nlp volume I (first 2 chs)

4\. zander, zander, the art of possibility

5\. bandler, grinder, frogs into princess

6\. anthony robbins, awaken the giant within (seriously, years of study and i
recommend this one)

7\. ken wilber, no boundry

8\. eric berne, games people play (tough read, yet its good to know)

9\. robert dilts, sleight of mouth (more fun with language and messing inside
your brain)

10\. steave andreas, transforming your self (submodalities in action, see 1.)

getting into 1st one alone will make some major shifts in your neurology. or
it will not. ;)

edit: "i ordered them for you" >.<

------
tokenadult
What Intelligence Tests Miss: The Psychology of Rational Thought by Keith R.
Stanovich

[http://www.amazon.com/What-Intelligence-Tests-Miss-
Psycholog...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Intelligence-Tests-Miss-
Psychology/dp/030012385X)

<http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=9780300123852>

is great, as is Thinking, Fast and Slow by Daniel Kahneman.

[http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Fast-Slow-Daniel-
Kahneman/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Fast-Slow-Daniel-
Kahneman/dp/0374275637/)

------
mcrider
The 'Oxford Companion to the Mind'

[http://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Companion-Mind-Richard-
Gregory/...](http://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Companion-Mind-Richard-
Gregory/dp/0198602243)

And also the Oxford Companion to Philosophy are my go to reference points on
the subject. Just really great encyclopedias on the two areas.

------
floppydisk
Thanks guys, I'll get them on my reading list!

